# My new Ride 115!!!



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

If you're interested in a top-of-the-line kayak, Rapid Lures in Grand Rapids, Ohio is the place to see! Paul will get you into the kayak that suits your needs...and all the accessories to make your kayaking experience enjoyable!

I purchased my Wilderness System Ride 115 and the upgraded seat. Plus, a couple of Scotty Rod Holders for the side rails...a must have for trolling. I'm putting the finishing touches on it today and hope to get on the water later this afternoon!

See ya on the water, Bowhunter57


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice yak! What species are you trolling for?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Walleye, Stripped Bass and Channel Cats are the intended targets. However, I've caught Smallmouth Bass, Crappies, Perch and Largemouth bass get caught in the mix too. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I added a milk create with 6 rod holders, rubber matting on the deck and a kayak dolly cart. I'm going to order a roof rack next...Rhino Rails, Thule or Yakima, I'm not sure which, yet.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

We need photos of the first fish you land in your new toy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

youll love the air pro


----------

